# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Why can't you use the enter button to go to the next line

## ERHALT1

why can't u use enter button to go to the next line?

----------


## Steve Machol

What do you mean?

Enter works fine for me.

----------


## Wes

> why can't u use enter button to go to the next line?


It's probably your browser.  I had the same issue with one version of IE. Upgrade or try a different browser; maybe chrome or Firefox.

----------

